

Humans weren't made for scrolling and searching. We were made for zooming. - robg
http://www.newsweek.com/id/105532/output/print

======
gruseom
This works for information that's physical or pictorial. The examples cited in
the article (e.g. Google Earth) fit into this category. Other forms of
information (literary, musical, social, mathematical, you name it) aren't
nearly as easy to represent this way. There's a reason why humans use symbolic
notation.

------
vdm
This article is OK. I thought it was unfortunate that there is no mention of
the late Jef Raskin, who covers zoomable interfaces at length in his book, The
Humane Interface.

